

Purdue "compliment guys" holding final court, get banner on campus - DerekH
http://www.jconline.com/article/20110429/NEWS0501/104290335/Purdue-Compliment-Guys-holding-final-court?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

======
DerekH
I was on campus when these guys were first starting out. I believe they setup
camp in the same spot every week and hand out compliments to people. It's an
awesome sight to see, and most people are more than surprised. It's amazing
what two guys can do to spread cheer.

